# Spare tyre best place to be



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

If this is a bumper pull trailer I would have them put it on the outside over your trailer fender or towards the back side of the trailer..Easier to get to when needed without distrubing horses.


----------

